# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGQ_2_07SD released.LG E430GO added.

## mohamed73

*LGQ_2_07SD released.LG E430GO added.*      New version - LGQ_2_07SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG E430GO
 - improved software working on Windows 8.1
 - some new skins implemented.

----------

